# Milano Red Ep3 Civic softy....



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Todays car was a friends Honda Civic Ep3, he has owned this for a few month and it was well over due a good spring clean..

Heres how the car arrived...














































The headlights had seen better days, time to get thew wet sanding gear out and Ceripro glass polish and cleaner



















Picture of the current swirls on the car










Wheel cleaner to be used along with vikan wheel brushes..










After pics...



















Valet pro ph neutral snow foam in use...



















After snow foam...




























Shampoo to be used, first time i have used this, works a treat!










After 2 bucket method...(cars starting to look abit deeper in colour)










Iron X working away...



















Carbon fibre spoiler was looking a little tired so after a couple of passes with a 3m pad and some ultrafina, looking like this...

Before...










After...










Tried this product with good results....










Then did a test panel on the car and ended up using the porter cable with a 3m waffle pad and this polish, most panels took 2 passes and it achieved 80% correction due to the honda paint being insanely soft :doublesho










Pulled the car outside for some after shots, oh i treated the exhaust to some wire wool and some Autosol, came out lovely :thumb:



















The car was then treated with Dodo Lime Prime before the choice of wax was applied, Dodo Juice - Orange Crush, heres the after shots...





































Corrected headlights...





































It was an interesting detail, considering how soft the paint actually was :doublesho:buffer::thumb:

But the results were worth it, nice dripping paint.

Cheers


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely, well done. Honda paint is soft, agreed


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> Lovely, well done. Honda paint is soft, agreed


Too soft, just but look at it and it marks LOL.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Buxton (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice job mate!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice... Nice looking pipe.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Car looks great! Tire looks flat though, unless it's your driveway.


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

It's my drive, it does it on all cars, cheers


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

what a great job fella.looks like it has come up a treat.
like the wheels


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, if you ever detail a Honda, definatley want the menzerna final finish polish, its the only polish that doesnt leave matting or holograms


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks good pal


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Great Results!

The Milano Red does look good, lends itself to a nice dripping red finish. Lights look nicely refreshed too....

Hope you're friend was pleased and bought you lunch 

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very glossy paint, great thread from yourself :thumb:


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Cheers guys the orange crush worked really well too


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

I will take note for Honda's paint, cause I have Honda too and she needs some detailing :buffer:
Great work :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Dark_knight said:


> Thanks guys, if you ever detail a Honda, definatley want the menzerna final finish polish, its the only polish that doesnt leave matting or holograms


I did a Black Acura TL (live in North America) using M105 on Microfiber and it finished down perfectly and removed the swirls (which were VERY bad) in 1 hit. I have a photo on my phone I'll post it up.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Car looks good now


----------



## kammy (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a milano red ep3 hope I can get the red that deep again quite a lot of correction to be done on mine


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Got to love a polished red car, great work mate :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work mate. You have my sympathies with the soft paint, my Brother's Celica marks when you show it a picture of a wash mitt or associated media.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## Reece. (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks quality! Makes me miss my old one! Defiantly got the best sounding and looking exhaust on it!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Sheep said:


> I did a Black Acura TL (live in North America) using M105 on Microfiber and it finished down perfectly and removed the swirls (which were VERY bad) in 1 hit. I have a photo on my phone I'll post it up.


any paint thicknesses taken? no way i would use that combo on soft Jap paint, removes way too much clear and would need refining..


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

lovely looking car and awesome final shots. Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Crackin job on that, looked better even after washing, i remember on my old cosmic grey correcting it with limeprime


----------



## Benrowe (Aug 3, 2013)

cracking job if only my black ep3 looked that good ! 



Extra note : Cant help to think how much better that would look with a black roof or , and even a carbon bootlid


----------

